# Warren County Club Openings



## mewabbithunter (Mar 10, 2017)

Warren County club, 5 openings.
Family oriented club. No drinking allowed on the property.
449 acres. We have approx. 100 acres in cut-over. The balance of the property is thinned pines and hardwoods. There is a small creek on the property. The south end of the property borders the Ogeechee River. Each member is responsible for supplying their own stand and food plot. Deer, turkey, and small game are plentiful. Dues are $550 per year.
If interested, please call Jonathan at 770-540-0485.


----------



## Yotelow (Mar 21, 2017)

Do you allow predator hunting or only small game?


----------



## Darin Langford (Mar 23, 2017)

*Warren County*

Are there any hogs on the property?


----------



## African Spear Hunter (Mar 29, 2017)

Good Morning

Are you still looking for Members?

Clinton


----------

